# The 4 cornerstones of Systema - part 4



## NYCRonin (Oct 14, 2003)

"Twas three men of Hindustan,
(though very much inclined)
went off to see the elephant -
though all of them were blind".
(with apologies to the author)
It is with some trepidation that I approach to describe the subject of 'movement' in Systema - for it is a vast subject - I feel I will serve as well as one of the blind men as I attempt to describe this (Systema) elephant. I shall try though.
Movement - in the body, with the body - is the aspect of this method that most fixate on.
We strive to 'recapture' a totality of movement that general life seems to rob us of as we go through our days. The flexability of the body - its amazing capacity for a wide range of movement...its something that day to day life rarely calls upon. Many sit at a desk or have a repetitious movement pattern in their daily employ - and dont require full range of motion of their body. Martial arts studies often work on recapturing this motion range - yet, oftentimes, they install repetitive patterns of their own, drilled into a students reactions, depending on the 'style'.
Many familiar with the striking methods of a karate like style can notice a 'hinged' turning from side to side of the shoulders when punching. Rarely is the full capacity for circular shoulder rotation called upon to generate force or create a deflecting defense. Such motions are the key to Systema movements of striking and defense.
We often refer to whip-like motion in striking - and it is a sequential chaining of the body motions in turn that develops the power in striking. For example - when a student is taught to strike a head level target with an open right hand strike - the motion actually starts with the left foot. In the beginning, the motion is large and exageratted for the student to learn the 'feel' of the strike - later, the motion becomes quite refined and 'small' - as one becomes familiar with this method of power generation, and can strike quite forcefully with little apparent motion of the body.
Defensively, the student learns to use the flexability to evade a blow without moving the feet or, when getting struck, to ride the blow through the body - the body channeling the force off course. They also learn how to absorb a direct hit - the concept of the martial artist who never gets hit in an all out encounter (particularly a mass attack) is pretty much a hollywood dream. (Not that it does not happen - I have experienced such 'un-touchability' in mass attack through my employ - but I attribute it largely to the ineffectiveness of my attackers).
So far, I have described a small part of just the elephants tail. This was movement in place.
In motion, a System-ist appears to be unimpressive until the contact range is reached. No evil game face or easily recognized fighting stance evident here. The opponent's attack most often dictates what will defeat him...we do not block (though we might strike the attacking limb as it comes - giving the impression of a 'block'). We prefer to redirect the incoming strike in such a manner that the defending limb develops into the strike the attacker meets.
The rhythm - the 'beats' of combat - in Systema is not the classic one-two. The deflections/strikes/takedowns all tend to blend into each other. It tends to be overwhelming to an attacker.
Since we do not 'stance' - we also do not have a tendency to step in a pattern or step deeply, as we feel this restricts one ability to react to things as they arise in conflict. Oftentimes, it appears no more unusual as a normal walking pace. 
We 'change levels' to the body during an encounter - this adds force to a strike, takes contact/force away from an opponents blow and helps to create a difficult target for an attacker to draw a bead on. Just by bending ones knees as one fights - you can disconcert the opponent who is used to a less mobile target.
We will, if circumstances warrent; attack before attacked - we do this with multiple opponents more frequently.
The body learn to move its limbs independently, in different directions simultaneously - one defending as the other strikes a different opponent. It also learns to continue a motion broadly - a single punching motion can strike two (or more) points on an attacker or can actually continue to strike two (or more) attackers.

We will also avoid moving more than is necessary - a deflection ends when the threat is passed, we dont defend empty air. When coupled with the moving of the body from one spot to another - a deflection can be very unobtrusive. They can be done with the hands, the elbows, shoulders - even the trunk of the body can be manipulated in such a way as to effect a deflection. The opponent believes he has made solid contact (the Russians call this 'happy fist') but he has not, and before he can process the 'miss', he has been struck, unbalanced or otherwise manipulated into a disadvanageous position.

OK...theres part of the Systema elephants ear.
As the reader might assume - I have left out alot...actually the larger part. Not because I do not believe you can understand what I am describing - more because I have to move into my day. Perhaps more will follow, at a later date.

NOW - I have touched upon the four cornerstones of Systema - and in so doing, only gave the most general of descriptions. The four are so enfolded and dependent upon each other that we return to the 'three men of Hindustan' situation. Again, it is difficult for me to describe what is so much easier to show and teach...but I tried to give some idea.


----------

